# Where to hunt when it ices up?



## swiftra (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey everybody, long time lurker short time poster, but had a question. Where do you guys hunt when all the marshes freeze up? Not looking for honey holes or anything like that, but usually when the marshes freeze my hunting is over with. This year I would like to extend it a little since the boy is finally old enough to hunt with me and he wants to keep going. Do you guys hunt the great salt lake or rivers or ???? Was really curious about great salt lake, is there a way to get out there for a foot soldier or do you need a boat? I ask cause I have a boat but just a little trolling motor no mud motor or anything like that. Where would you luanch up here in weber county to get on the great salt lake? Anyways just looking for a few suggestions of different places to try. Nothing like having one of your kids being interested in stuff you like to do and then finding any excuse possible to go out with them.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

> Where would you luanch up here in weber county to get on the great salt lake?


NO WHERE!!!! If you value your life that is. The GSL is absolutely, under no circumstances, any place for a small boat, much less one with a trolling motor for power.

I don't know what to tell you for hunting on the ice, I haven't hunted in years. But taking a small boat on the GSL is death wish.

Sorry, not trying to be a jerk, but every year (twice this year already  ) the GSL claims lives. Don't willingly and knowingly let it be yours.

Later,
Kev


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

The GSL is a nasty place with a little boat. Not worth an accident, and not worth ruining your trolling motor either! That salt water will eat it alive. Those big shrimping boats with marine grade motors still have to be rebuilt every 2 years because of the salt water.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

We hunt a lot of small areas when it freezes up in Weber County. If anyone were to give out spots, it would screw us all over. There's not much to come by and us locals are pushed out year after year. And I agree, DO NOT go out to the lake in a small boat like that.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Try walking some of the rivers and streams that are not on private property and do some jump shooting. Stay off of the GSL. We lost two young hunters over the Thanksgiving holidays in a small boat. GSL is no place for a small boat.


----------



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

Gotta get an airboat or have friends with airboats.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Some of the bigger mudboats can handle the GSL fairly well. I have had a number of butt-puckering experiences on the GSL in my airboat (mostly north of Antelope Causeway). If a storm blows in and you are not *very near* shore, you could be in dire straits with an airboat or a mudboat. Very dangerous body of water.
You can always walk in to the GSL shoreline over by Saltair. Lots of guys do that with varying amounts of success.
R


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Chukar.


----------



## swiftra (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. Like I said ice usually means end of season for me but trying something new this year. Sounds like I just need to get out and ground pound some of the rivers and figure out where they are. Thanks again.


----------

